# How much snow do you have in your yard?



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2008)

Zero centimeters here..


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

Nothing. A few small plow piles left here and there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2008)

Yup, pretty much just the grass and what's left of the snowbanks. A couple lone patches in shady/protected areas.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2008)

Snow Depth = 0.0 

Random tree part debris depth = ALOT of cleanup time in the coming weeks


----------



## ckofer (Mar 9, 2008)

Knee deep.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 9, 2008)

Zero.
This winter sux in southern Connecticut. I've only had to plow my driveway once this year. I was having a discussion yesterday with a friend about ice skating and hockey on local ponds. The local ponds have been frozen over for skating just one weekend this year. When I was a kid we'd regularly get 30-45 skating days in per season.


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nothing. A few small plow piles left here and there.


Ditto.   How very sad it is.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2008)

Thigh deep with several snowbanks along my driveway at or over my head and i'm 6'1". This last storm was a MONSTER and it was POWDER  not ice or rain  -- WOOOOO--HOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2008)

Alright, now you're just rubbing it in!  :uzi:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 9, 2008)

Three feet deep on average, some places deeper. Still can't see the shrub bush outside our rear door which is about waist deep on me.


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Mar 9, 2008)

12 to 15 inches. Drifts up to 30 inches.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Alright, now you're just rubbing it in!  :uzi:



 Nah Sevie  I really  do  feel bad  for  you guys !! My wife and I  wanted to hit Stowe this week  


 But damn we got LUCKY and will TAKE advantage of it. 

 C'mon up an enjoy a retro  Adirondack vibe  

warp


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 9, 2008)

For the first time in a long time, nothing, and loving it.

My male Saint Bernard hates the snow and it is a chore to get him out to exercise and go make. I am ready to clean up my yard as soon as the ground thaws out to fertilize and get the grass growing, which will probably be in about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## KingM (Mar 9, 2008)

A foot or two, very crusty at the moment under a top layer of ~2 inches. The mountain probably picked up around six, which will definitely help. The forecast is colder, but not showing any big storms yet.

Based on the forecast on bestskiweather.com, this might be the low point of the month. The last couple of weeks are supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 9, 2008)

none-never had more than four inches all winter. sun evaporates the snow so fast down here. I went mountain biking after skiing last week.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 9, 2008)

The big 0.....We have had very little all year.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2008)

zero in metro boston.  butttttt..... the snowplow pile is still four feet high.  I tried chopping away some of it so my daughter would stop hitting it.  Man, that thing is solid ice.  If that's any indication of base, all the mountains would need is a total of 10-12" to really make it all good again.


----------



## Paul (Mar 10, 2008)

Same as Loafer, except my dog is a Brittany. If he doesn't want to go out, I just pick him up and chuck him out the door.


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2008)

billski said:


> zero in metro boston. butttttt..... the snowplow pile is still four feet high. I tried chopping away some of it so my daughter would stop hitting it. Man, that thing is solid ice. If that's any indication of base, all the mountains would need is a total of 10-12" to really make it all good again.


Just come north about 40 miles from Boston...I still have plenty of snow in my yard (and not everyone in my family's happy about it).


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2008)

Paul said:


> Same as Loafer, except my dog is a Brittany. If he doesn't want to go out, I just pick him up and chuck him out the door.


Our cocker spaniel has been seeking out the itty bitty snow piles that are left.  She's a pain in the arse during season changes... hates the snow at the beginning of the season and gives you a hard time going.  Then once the snow starts to melt, won't go on the grass/mud, has to seek out the snow (and if there isn't any, will circle for what feels like hours while you wait).


----------



## ozzy (Mar 10, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> My male Saint Bernard hates the snow ...



I thought St Bernard's were snow lovers. Is that a common misconception?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 10, 2008)

0" in my yard, we got a total of 12" this season, 7" of it in one storm.  We've had a lot of ra*n though.  Very disappointing, at least it got cold early in the season so the local mountains could make snow early unlike last winter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2008)

Not much but snowbanks here in Portland.  I'm sure it's far different in the mountains even with the rain that was received.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 10, 2008)

ozzy said:


> I thought St Bernard's were snow lovers. Is that a common misconception?


 

Hercules is my second male Saint Bernard and both of them where not overly thrilled with snow. He has a long haired coat and thick fur on his feet, when he comes in from the snow, the whole house gets wet. My wife's female Saint is a rescue dog and she is used to living outside and loves the snow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## loafer89 (Mar 10, 2008)

The NWS is starting to sneak the mention of heavy snow into my forecast for saturday night. Honestly I truly do not want anymore snow here and I am going to do an anti-snowdance if this keeps up.

Hopefully it's just rain with heavy snow in the mountains, where it's needed for a refresh.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 10, 2008)

Nothing here but snowbanks until you get into the woods then there's a good 8 or so inches.


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


>



:lol:  literally!


----------



## Terry (Mar 10, 2008)

We've still got about 3-4 feet on the ground after the rain. There have been a lot of roofs that have colapsed in the area the past few weeks! We will probably have some serious flooding when it all melts.


----------



## Zand (Mar 10, 2008)

Nothing left here. Some dirty snowbanks in the bigger parking lots but even my driveway doesn't have a snowbank left.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 10, 2008)

The rain took away about a foot of snow.  On the link below you can now read the whole 'Century 21' RE sign on my neighbors property.  Also remember that the sign normally stands 5.5 feet high!

Picture From Last Monday


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 11, 2008)

I would need an auger to punch through but I am guessing 1.5 to 2.5 feet.  Good snow to CCS on.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 11, 2008)

In MA - zero. In VT my guess is close to 3 ft deep snow pack.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 11, 2008)

None baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This year Southern new England is more Southern than New England.  But since it is New England, I'll have to wait another 4-6 weeks to see if that stays true...


----------



## dmc (Mar 11, 2008)

0


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Mar 11, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Three feet deep on average, some places deeper. Still can't see the shrub bush outside our rear door which is about waist deep on me.



Table on deck outside our place at SR...before last weeks Rayne.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2008)

I have 4 made made stairs in the snow to get out of my condo onto the slope.  At least 4 feet.


----------



## Powdr (Mar 16, 2008)

The netting on my basketball hoop is touching the snow. But i'm a Utard.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 17, 2008)

We are getting a quick coating of snow right now here in Coventry with a heavy snow shower.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> We are getting a quick coating of snow right now here in Coventry with a heavy snow shower.



Coming home from VT yesterday,  the snow/no snow line on I-91 was in the Deerfield/Greenfield area.  However as you went North from Greenfield,  the depth of the snowpack quickly increases.  Basically within about 15 miles of latitude, you go from the occasional plow/drift remnant to a solid 1 to 2+ feet of snowpack.  Not a slow transition zone at all.

Based on how deep the snowpack is, AND how water saturated it is, boy do we ever need a SLOW melt this Spring, or else flooding could be really bad this year   (Not to mention that a slow melt will keep those lifts spinning even longer!)


----------



## LongStep (Mar 18, 2008)

Moving North soon to enjoy the snow. Southern NH rains far to much.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 18, 2008)

zippo...started cleaning up, raking, burning twigs etc last weekend


----------



## hammer (Mar 18, 2008)

My north-facing yard still has some snow...looks strange because most of the other homes don't anymore.

I also still have a good pile on one side of my driveway where the snowblower threw the snow.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 21, 2008)

none now, none most of the year. depressing.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 24, 2008)

This is my forecast for this week, is this late March?

*Tonight
*





Clear

Lo 20°F*Tuesday
*




Increasing
Clouds
Hi 46°F*Tuesday
Night*




Rain/Snow

Lo 30°F*Wednesday
*




Chance
Rain/Snow
Hi 53°F*Wednesday
Night*




Partly
Cloudy
Lo 29°F*Thursday
*




Chance
Rain/Snow
Hi 47°F*Thursday
Night*




Chance
Rain/Snow
Lo 31°F*Friday
*




Chance
Rain/Snow
Hi 42°F*Friday
Night*




Wintry
Mix
Lo 24°F

*Yuck*


----------



## roark (Mar 24, 2008)

less than a foot now


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2008)

I cleared away 8 dump carts of limb/stick debris from my yard today,  plus as I was cleaning the yard I noticed the first signs of the crocus and daffodil's starting to sprout through the ground in the sunnier exposures of my yard in Northeast CT.

On the flipside when I left my place at Mount Snow on Saturday,  the snowbanks lining my walkway(East exposure so it only gets the AM sun) were eye level on me, and I'm 6'3"!, and on the back of my place where it faces the mountain and gets the afternoon sun, the snow pack was still between 18 to 24" deep as I was getting my daughter strapped into her snowshoes off the back deck Saturday afternoon.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 24, 2008)

We have no signs of spring here in Coventry and the nights lately have been very cold, it was 19.8F on sunday morning and we had a few dustings of snow last week. I live at 815' so spring comes about 2-3 weeks later here than in Hartford/Manchester.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 24, 2008)

Still over a foot in the yard on 3/20.


----------

